# BTCC @ Knockhill



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Is anyone going?? 

I will be heading up on the Sunday enjoying the VIP area thanks to Tim Harvey and a mate of mine at Nationwide Crash Repair Centre. 

Should be a great day :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Give a cheer for Oliver Jackson in Porsche no 48 sponsored by Vantis, he used to belong to the same race club I did, were he started racing. Great young guy very unassuming hopefully a future talent :thumb:


----------



## jimboxl (Dec 11, 2008)

Going up with my Dad again this year and really looking forward to it.


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

will be heading up on sunday from denny


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, going with a few friends. And hopefully with a free ticket thanks to a kind forum member  Its always a good day out! Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Might head up on Sunday with my son

Depending on the weather


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

jerry318 said:


> Might head up on Sunday with my son
> 
> Depending on the weather


Little bit of rain never goes a miss, think slides and gravel traps :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jerry318 said:


> Might head up on Sunday with my son
> 
> Depending on the weather


Weather is to be fine so i would advise taking suncream and a hat lol.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Yep going up on Sunday with a few friends. Should be a good day out.
Alex


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

mate was up at qualifying today says it was raining at first but dried up 
the hill at the hairpin everyone parks on it muddy as hell 
but the track action was good and he says all looks good for tomorrow


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

rs200boy said:


> mate was up at qualifying today says it was raining at first but dried up
> the hill at the hairpin everyone parks on it muddy as hell
> but the track action was good and he says all looks good for tomorrow


Sweet! :thumb:

Should be nice tomorrow especially from the pits :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Anybody else see this today ?

I couldn't believe the final race - Plato came from last position on the grid to 2nd !! :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

aye he did some job to get all the way back up 

wasnt good when both scottish chaps crashed out in the last race ither  

was a brilliant day out and the weather held off too


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Not long home, brilliant day! Plato's driving in the last race was probably some of the best i have seen in ages. Im totally exhausted and going to crash out. Can you watch this on itv player thingy? Over


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Have been the past few years but decided to give it a miss this year.

Will have to catch the highlights at some point.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

You missed a good day our Fraser!
Race 3 was very very good! Plato had a stormer of a race especially after Race 2.
Alex


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

Excellent days racing :car: i was there as a vip of vxracing , was good 

to get an insight into the running of the team.

Also met John Cleland randomly walking in the paddock.

Race 3 has to do down as the best one i 've seen at knockhill

if not the whole series , Plato is a legend :thumb:


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

To far 4 me, but Brands Hatch is already booked, watched it 2day though, Plato was indeed sensational, if he and Mat Jackson stay with the Chevy's nxt year the titles are in the bag!!:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nova_Scotia said:


> Excellent days racing :car: i was there as a vip of vxracing , was good
> 
> to get an insight into the running of the team.
> 
> ...


You weren't there with your mrs were you???


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I had tickets and came down with food poisoning on the Saturday night. Absolutely gutted as I've had the tickets since last year. 

British GT in a few weeks, here I come, hopefully.


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> You weren't there with your mrs were you???


I was , she enjoyed it a lot more than i thought she would!!!:driver:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nova_Scotia said:


> I was , she enjoyed it a lot more than i thought she would!!!:driver:


Ah i think you sat in front of us at one point you had VXR things round your neck, we were with Nationwide Crash Repair through the Porsche Carerra Cup was an amazing day and i will be back next year.


----------

